
Bank consortium R3CEV successfully tests Bitcoin tech in bank transactions - jwildeboer
https://thestack.com/cloud/2016/01/21/bank-consortium-r3cev-successfully-tests-bitcoin-tech-in-traditional-bank-transactions/
======
smt88
"R3 is not a bitcoin company, or even a cryptocurrency company, and there is
no 'BankCoin' or 'R3Coin'. So this is really nothing to do with them and
conspiracy theories are just a waste of time when there are more serious
issues to consider."

Source: [http://www.coindesk.com/mike-hearn-bitcoin-post-banker-
consp...](http://www.coindesk.com/mike-hearn-bitcoin-post-banker-conspiracy/)

~~~
syndicatednews
Mike Hearn in his exit speech said... "R3 is not a bitcoin company, or even a
cryptocurrency company, and there is no 'BankCoin' or 'R3Coin..." Not true
Mike, there is a Bankcoin and you've always known it...

[http://www.reuters.com/article/fl-syndicatednewsnet-
idUSnBw3...](http://www.reuters.com/article/fl-syndicatednewsnet-
idUSnBw305295a+100+BSW20151130)

------
dang
Please do not editorialize the titles of stories you submit to HN. The site
guidelines ask you to use the original title except when it is misleading or
linkbait—not to make it more baity.

Submitted title was "Mike Hearn, Bitcoin doomsday prophet, promotes his
companies own blockchain tech".

